# Brownell Fury and my findings...its junk



## dwagoner

Heres a little bit of info for you on Fury..... its JUNK...

Heres the breakdown. i bought a set to try out, give it a fair shake...even though i dont like brownell products much at all with their "its a sectet what material it is..." but anyway i bought a spool from Ray Knight, built a set for my new Elite i had got. I asked for low wax and it even said that on invoice and i got a spool with above normal wax...i had quite a bit come out at burnish, and also when served it just puked out in a big wad...Horrible... specially when you ask for low wax and it says it on invoice too..... I do my normal as usual build, pieces get stretched for an hour total atleast. i dont time but i put them on the stretcher after i twist em up and do my thing.... let them sit while i go back and build another piece and go back inside house and watch some tv or something. most times i let them sit for 45min or more and then relax and measure, adjust as needed then i go on to serving, this is atleast another 15-20 min to do that. So its not like they were only stretched for 20 mins....

Anyways story i go out to a fun shoot on Sunday here, get there late and take one quick pratice shot, peep is just a tad to left so i adjust, wierd but ok, so i shoot and arrow hits low... this is a marked event and i start off shooting everything low....after a few targets in i adjust my aim, on a 45yd target i shot way low, then i shot 2nd shot (was 2 arrow format) and i put the 50pin on target and its at the bottom of 10ring. so im about 6yds short at only 45. I knew immediately something has moved..... i just moved the sight a little each target to adjust up and get thru the day...

Once i get home i start investigating more. i check draw stop and sure enough one cams off from other, but i knew this too.. ATA is a tad long also......so looking closer i also notice the color is really fading... i mean really bad too.... so bad you can see from one side of the string to the other. My bow sits on propod and stabilizer horizontal to ground, top part of string is faded, bottom isnt (as it sits) I take some serving off and its ridiculious....you can see the difference just where the peep was served by hand....

The bow has approximately 350 shots thru it, i took bow out to 3 events in March-April time before this past sunday, and those 3 events were normal 42 target 3D events, and bow was diealed in and no problems then. Its sat in garage till i took out on sunday to event where its maybe gotten as high as 78degrees, nowhere near warm or even hot.... yes its been outside only 4 times....maybe a total of 20 hours outside....with 350 shots....

ive never had a problem with colors fading on any BCY strings, and ive used their stuff since i started building back in 2007/08 time. ive only had one time with creep issues with bcy, that was one spool of 8190 that i used that color on 2 sets for people locally and they both had problems with their sets settling. i never used that spool again and never had problems....

I gave this newest and supposedly "greatest" brownell product a fair shake with nothing spared and it failed miserably on me.....i find it hard to believe i got a lonely bad spool with everything going on from creep to color fading to little excessive wear also....

BCY for me.... i stock only the X material as i love that stuff... but ive used 8190, trophy, and 452x in my time building...I will not use any string material from Brownell again.....


----------



## Revvv

There is definitely a bit of fading going on with the strings.


----------



## poobear

Wow. To bad to hear. Maybe you can get Ray to give you some pointers.


----------



## WAAC

Thanks for the update & review.. Have not been hearing anything positive about Brownells fury..


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Brownells flo green isn't as a deep, rich colour as the BCY flo green, saw it in the xs2 also. It has almost a white tinge to it. And the Fury wouldn't have started out as dark as it is under the serving.










My stability findings are between how stable Ray Knight and Tony219 say it is on the stretcher and how stable 60x says it isn't. On the bow it's proved better for my process than 452x and X


----------



## dwagoner

Revvv said:


> There is definitely a bit of fading going on with the strings.


yes...its been outside 4 times only.... sunday was quick and only 3 1/2 hours too...

will take a pic of my X flo and this fury spool, havent compared them yet


----------



## Ray knight

No issues here. All my bows have Fury string and cables. All look new and have not budged. I've built and shipped hundreds of sets with Fury and nothing but great feedback. Some of mine i have been shooting over 6 months and no signs of wear, no fading and no movement at all. Then again, i stretch mine until it hits the wall which can be about 2 hours sometimes depending on how many strands. If you use any scorpion venom cleaner it can take the color out of some too. I never use it. As for the wear, thats the stock Elite cable slide. They are known "cable munchers". Mine were fine but lots of reports they chew cables.


----------



## bowtech2006

I have fury on my cpxl, and well over 500 shots on them and no movement at all. They also look as new as when I got them put on.


----------



## dwagoner

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Brownells flo green isn't as a deep, rich colour as the BCY flo green, saw it in the xs2 also. It has almost a white tinge to it. And the Fury wouldn't have started out as dark as it is under the serving.


So do you wanna buy this spool of fury from me????

the area around the peep in picture is from hand serving...theres no tension on it.... and its faded all to crap already.... plus you can look on the backside of the peep (other side of string) its its a totally different shade too.... the string is very faded.... so actually YES the color change around the peep serving thats just barely hand wrapped shows the color fading extremely well...

how the material started out is not the issue obviously.... heres the 2 side by side.....


----------



## #40Fan

LOL. Couldn't have happened to a better person. You have been bitΩhing about fury for probably longer than you have even tried it. I know where you could put it that wouldn't get any day light!


----------



## mongopino915

My experience with the Fury material has exceeded my expectation, coming from a BCY 452X and X small time string builder.


----------



## Tony219er

dwagoner said:


> Heres a little bit of info for you on Fury..... its JUNK...
> 
> Heres the breakdown. i bought a set to try out, give it a fair shake...even though i dont like brownell products much at all with their "its a sectet what material it is..." but anyway i bought a spool from Ray Knight, built a set for my new Elite i had got. I asked for low wax and it even said that on invoice and i got a spool with above normal wax...i had quite a bit come out at burnish, and also when served it just puked out in a big wad...Horrible... specially when you ask for low wax and it says it on invoice too..... I do my normal as usual build, pieces get stretched for an hour total atleast. i dont time but i put them on the stretcher after i twist em up and do my thing.... let them sit while i go back and build another piece and go back inside house and watch some tv or something. most times i let them sit for 45min or more and then relax and measure, adjust as needed then i go on to serving, this is atleast another 15-20 min to do that. So its not like they were only stretched for 20 mins....
> 
> Anyways story i go out to a fun shoot on Sunday here, get there late and take one quick pratice shot, peep is just a tad to left so i adjust, wierd but ok, so i shoot and arrow hits low... this is a marked event and i start off shooting everything low....after a few targets in i adjust my aim, on a 45yd target i shot way low, then i shot 2nd shot (was 2 arrow format) and i put the 50pin on target and its at the bottom of 10ring. so im about 6yds short at only 45. I knew immediately something has moved..... i just moved the sight a little each target to adjust up and get thru the day...
> 
> Once i get home i start investigating more. i check draw stop and sure enough one cams off from other, but i knew this too.. ATA is a tad long also......so looking closer i also notice the color is really fading... i mean really bad too.... so bad you can see from one side of the string to the other. My bow sits on propod and stabilizer horizontal to ground, top part of string is faded, bottom isnt (as it sits) I take some serving off and its ridiculious....you can see the difference just where the peep was served by hand....
> 
> The bow has approximately 350 shots thru it, i took bow out to 3 events in March-April time before this past sunday, and those 3 events were normal 42 target 3D events, and bow was diealed in and no problems then. Its sat in garage till i took out on sunday to event where its maybe gotten as high as 78degrees, nowhere near warm or even hot.... yes its been outside only 4 times....maybe a total of 20 hours outside....with 350 shots....
> 
> ive never had a problem with colors fading on any BCY strings, and ive used their stuff since i started building back in 2007/08 time. ive only had one time with creep issues with bcy, that was one spool of 8190 that i used that color on 2 sets for people locally and they both had problems with their sets settling. i never used that spool again and never had problems....
> 
> I gave this newest and supposedly "greatest" brownell product a fair shake with nothing spared and it failed miserably on me.....i find it hard to believe i got a lonely bad spool with everything going on from creep to color fading to little excessive wear also....
> 
> BCY for me.... i stock only the X material as i love that stuff... but ive used 8190, trophy, and 452x in my time building...I will not use any string material from Brownell again.....


That's a bummer Dennis and definitely not acceptable. Have you spoke with Rob to see what he says about the issue? I have yet to have any major complaints about the material....I would guess I have built somewhere around 200-300 sets with the Fury and the only problems I have heard of is the cables getting chewed up from a crappy cable slide (will happen to any mat'l), other than that no problems whatsoever. Then again I never had any issues with XS2 either and lots of guys talked about it fuzzing up and not holding a tune.

Hopefully this is a fluke issue and you get it figured out. I would call Brownell and see if they can do anything for you.....

The only complaint I have personally is the wax content......you are exactly right about that being excessive. Even after lightly burnishing I have to scrape the hole on the Beiter's every time before I back serve during the serving process. I use an awl to do the whip stitch and it doubles as a wax scraper to "scrape" the boogers off the serving jig LOL. I have asked a few times if they have low wax material with no definitive answers




WAAC said:


> Thanks for the update & review.. Have not been hearing anything positive about Brownells fury..


Do you mind sharing some links to the negative feedback on the Fury mat'l? I honestly think this is the first negative review I've heard of???



bowtech2006 said:


> I have fury on my cpxl, and well over 500 shots on them and no movement at all. They also look as new as when I got them put on.


I'm glad to hear that brother. All of my family, friends and myself have rigs that all wear Fury and have not budged and look as new as they did day one.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

dwagoner said:


> So do you wanna buy this spool of fury from me????
> 
> the area around the peep in picture is from hand serving...theres no tension on it.... and its faded all to crap already.... plus you can look on the backside of the peep (other side of string) its its a totally different shade too.... the string is very faded.... so actually YES the color change around the peep serving thats just barely hand wrapped shows the color fading extremely well...
> 
> how the material started out is not the issue obviously.... heres the 2 side by side.....


Gotchya, got on a computer to see the pictures better.


----------



## dwagoner

#40Fan said:


> LOL. Couldn't have happened to a better person. You have been bitΩhing about fury for probably longer than you have even tried it. I know where you could put it that wouldn't get any day light!


you are correct.... i was kinda excited to get this from RK and try it...but actually quite happy that i was the one to get some truth out about the material vs all the noobs that just follow other peoples lead and actually dont know how to build strings and just quote what everyone else says about products...

very glad to be able to show some true pics of what happened to my string set, its pretty sad to see a material fade like this....

but go back to the noob section and just follow others suits if you prefer...you cant hurt my feelings LOL


----------



## dwagoner

Tony219er said:


> That's a bummer Dennis and definitely not acceptable. Have you spoke with Rob to see what he says about the issue? I have yet to have any major complaints about the material....I would guess I have built somewhere around 200-300 sets with the Fury and the only problems I have heard of is the cables getting chewed up from a crappy cable slide (will happen to any mat'l), other than that no problems whatsoever. Then again I never had any issues with XS2 either and lots of guys talked about it fuzzing up and not holding a tune.
> 
> Hopefully this is a fluke issue and you get it figured out. I would call Brownell and see if they can do anything for you.....
> 
> The only complaint I have personally is the wax content......you are exactly right about that being excessive. Even after lightly burnishing I have to scrape the hole on the Beiter's every time before I back serve during the serving process. I use an awl to do the whip stitch and it doubles as a wax scraper to "scrape" the boogers off the serving jig LOL. I have asked a few times if they have low wax material with no definitive answers
> 
> .


no havent talked to Rob, after him outright calling me a liar im pretty sure that coversation isnt gonna go too smoothly tomorrow when i do call him....i was told when i bought the spool and asked about warranty that if i didnt like it then i could kick rocks....but well see what brownell says when i give em a call tomorrow...

Check what 60x posted about his findings on fury also...and also i know another major builder selling everything fury that hes bought also...so its not just me.. i just happen to find this out this past sunday when i got bow out after 2 months off since i was tied up with sons little league and didnt have any time to shoot.

did i happen to get a spool off a bad run of material??? dont know...but i know if thats the case then theres gonna be other spools of flo green out there that someone has to have that came off this same run that my spool did.....


----------



## dwagoner

Ray knight said:


> No issues here. All my bows have Fury string and cables. All look new and have not budged. I've built and shipped hundreds of sets with Fury and nothing but great feedback. Some of mine i have been shooting over 6 months and no signs of wear, no fading and no movement at all. Then again, i stretch mine until it hits the wall which can be about 2 hours sometimes depending on how many strands. If you use any scorpion venom cleaner it can take the color out of some too. I never use it. As for the wear, thats the stock Elite cable slide. They are known "cable munchers". Mine were fine but lots of reports they chew cables.


Ive got your point with the few times youve hinted about the stretch time!!!...not the problem.....no scorpion venom used either.... so whats your fury opionion on the color fade???? you havent said anything about that ??????.... half of string is faded from how it sits on pod when shooting, other half isnt... whole string too, every exposed part of string.......parts i took serving off from peep are to show the fade since even those single strands that wrapped around side show it very clearly...its easy to see with the eye when looking at front half of string then rotated backside but that doesnt show in pics... strings are still on bow so cant put the pieces together for pics to show both sides of the string...but its clear as day to see the color fade with the pics i showed around peep and cable slide


----------



## Ray knight

Never had any fade like that. Then again you are out in the desert sun. Even solid plastic can fade real quick in direct sun like that. But never had a customer report that and never seen it personally. All mine look nice and bold like new.


----------



## Ray knight

dwagoner said:


> no havent talked to Rob, after him outright calling me a liar im pretty sure that coversation isnt gonna go too smoothly tomorrow when i do call him....i was told when i bought the spool and asked about warranty that if i didnt like it then i could kick rocks....but well see what brownell says when i give em a call tomorrow...
> 
> Check what 60x posted about his findings on fury also...and also i know another major builder selling everything fury that hes bought also...so its not just me.. i just happen to find this out this past sunday when i got bow out after 2 months off since i was tied up with sons little league and didnt have any time to shoot.
> 
> did i happen to get a spool off a bad run of material??? dont know...but i know if thats the case then theres gonna be other spools of flo green out there that someone has to have that came off this same run that my spool did.....


When you start a post on a big forum saying something is "JUNK" it would be hard to expect any kind of customer service from any company. Its like you are baiting them to get defensive. You have always hated Brownell as a company for some reason and always promote BCY BCY like you own the company. Tons of people having great results with Fury. I did not have a great experience with BCY-X but i would never say its Junk. It works great for many other builders but not for me personally. So i won't make thousands of people shooting it think they have "junk" because i don't like it personally.


----------



## GTOJoe

Interesting, your observations of Fury are the exact opposite of mine and many others in every way!


----------



## Huntinsker

No offence but it sounds like you're not a very good builder with that material. A good builder should be able to make a decent string with any decent material out there. Maybe you should hang it up..... haha just razzing you a bit for all the super polite posts that you give so many first timers or novices on this site.

You can't expect to make one set with a material and have perfect results based on what you've done with different materials in the past. It's different so you may need to change your method a bit. I didn't have any problem and my set has a few thousand shots on them with no wear or fading. 

I can't help but notice that your rest cord isn't tied in or served above it. Do you think that you were getting contact from it sliding up and that was causing some of your problem? Also, do you have pics of the huge amount of wax that you encountered? I didn't get a low wax version and I had WAAAAYYYY less wax from the FURY than any of the BCY materials I've used. I usually have to clean my Beiter after every set with the BCY materials but not so with the FURY. I just think with your known contempt and hatred of all things Brownell, your findings seem a little biased. Especially since so many people have had nothing except the complete opposite experience as you.


----------



## FlCracker13

I have switched to fury and rhino and have had awesome luck. I like it so much I sold all my BCY X. The fury is the easiest material I have ever used and so far no issues and I'm in south Florida that is 90+ degrees.


----------



## SILVATICUS

I haven't tried any Fury or Rhino So don't know how it performs with speed, creep, durability etc. But all of the spools of Flo green astro flight and xs2 I bought and built with did. It's been several years since I used any Brownell materials but they faded like the Fury pictured above did. Exactly like that a few months later the material under the servings was still the orig color


----------



## Bowstring Store

After reading all the reviews on here we got some fury to try but didn't care for it either. It took forever to get stretched out. It was fine once built but 1 1/2 to 2 hours to settle is just way too long. At that rate we would need about 100 stretchers to get anything built in a day. It's a shame because it's so easy to build with and makes strings that look awesome.


----------



## Huntinsker

Bowstring Store said:


> After reading all the reviews on here we got some fury to try but didn't care for it either. It took forever to get stretched out. It was fine once built but 1 1/2 to 2 hours to settle is just way too long. At that rate we would need about 100 stretchers to get anything built in a day. It's a shame because it's so easy to build with and makes strings that look awesome.


Forgive me but wouldn't a slowed rate of creep be a good thing? I don't build high volume but I do build what I consider to be quality strings. I guess if I were wanting to put out the best product, a material that had a decreased rate of creep would be a good thing. If it takes 2 hours compared to 20 with other materials, I'd think that when it's on a bow, it would probably be more stable too. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## SILVATICUS

One thing that's kept me from considering it. Is the strand count. Or recommended strand count of 28-32 strands. What are you guys getting for OD measurement on say 32 strand count served with .014 halo. I know it's all sold in approx 1/4 lb weights. And I'm guessing fury is smaller per strand than say BCY X But do you really get enough of it on a 1/4 lb spool to build the same amount of string/cables when using 32 strands vs 24 strands of X


----------



## Ray knight

SILVATICUS said:


> One thing that's kept me from considering it. Is the strand count. Or recommended strand count of 28-32 strands. What are you guys getting for OD measurement on say 32 strand count served with .014 halo. I know it's all sold in approx 1/4 lb weights. And I'm guessing fury is smaller per strand than say BCY X But do you really get enough of it on a 1/4 lb spool to build the same amount of string/cables when using 32 strands vs 24 strands of X


Same amount. Same finished diameter strings and its lighter weight so per pound may be a touch more. 32 strands cables with .014 bullwhip are .106-.108. 28 strands with 1D is .098-.100.


----------



## Ray knight

Huntinsker said:


> Forgive me but wouldn't a slowed rate of creep be a good thing? I don't build high volume but I do build what I consider to be quality strings. I guess if I were wanting to put out the best product, a material that had a decreased rate of creep would be a good thing. If it takes 2 hours compared to 20 with other materials, I'd think that when it's on a bow, it would probably be more stable too. Maybe I'm wrong though.


It does take longer to stretch for sure. To me thats a good thing. To high volume builders they won't like that.


----------



## Huntinsker

Ray knight said:


> It does take longer to stretch for sure. To me thats a good thing. To high volume builders they won't like that.


That's where I'm at too. I think it's a pretty good indicator of the material being more stable. I could see how it may slow production a little for a high volume maker though. I think if it were me, I'd offer it to my customers but let them know that it may take an additional day to get it shipped to them. If it were me and I thought I may get a more stable, better looking string, another day wouldn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Ray knight

Huntinsker said:


> That's where I'm at too. I think it's a pretty good indicator of the material being more stable. I could see how it may slow production a little for a high volume maker though. I think if it were me, I'd offer it to my customers but let them know that it may take an additional day to get it shipped to them. If it were me and I thought I may get a more stable, better looking string, another day wouldn't bother me a bit.


I just leave it on the stretchers and go to bed. Lol. Serve the next day


----------



## OhWell

Ray knight said:


> I just leave it on the stretchers and go to bed. Lol. Serve the next day


The other thing to keep in mind is all stretchers are not created equal. As the material gives and the spring expands it is applying less pressure. Springs are rated in lbs/inch so as they relax there is less tension. The set on my bow are fury, I stretched them for 30-40 minutes and they are perfect.


----------



## Ray knight

OhWell said:


> The other thing to keep in mind is all stretchers are not created equal. As the material gives and the spring expands it is applying less pressure. Springs are rated in lbs/inch so as they relax there is less tension. The set on my bow are fury, I stretched them for 30-40 minutes and they are perfect.


Thats why i use air stretchers! 370#. Keeps steady tension.


----------



## Huntinsker

Ray knight said:


> Thats why i use air stretchers! 370#. Keeps steady tension.


One day I'll have room for a fancy toy like that. As it is, I have to crank up the tension after a little bit. You have all the cool stuff! HAHA


----------



## Ray knight




----------



## NoDeerInIowa

You only have 3 stretchers Ray? WTH?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

No, he has more! LOL



NoDeerInIowa said:


> You only have 3 stretchers Ray? WTH?


----------



## Tony219er

ray knight said:


> thats why i use air stretchers! 370#. Keeps steady tension.


amen!


----------



## Tony219er

Huntinsker said:


> One day I'll have room for a fancy toy like that. As it is, I have to crank up the tension after a little bit. You have all the cool stuff! HAHA


The great thing about the Specialty Archery equipment is that it's affordable.....the air stretchers are around $200 and a guy doesn't "need" a bank of three. Need is the key word  I know I'd be lost without them though. 

You could definitely get by with one or two.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Nice set-up Tony! Mines similar just not as deep and I have my spring stretchers below the bench. 

Have you done much the Sand/Sage/brown? Gotta get a set done for my back up bow before I pack up equipment for some basement renos and haven't been able to come up with a good mix. Might just do a mix with black and the multi, black serving, but that just seems boring. Lol


----------



## Ray knight

NoDeerInIowa said:


> You only have 3 stretchers Ray? WTH?


Yep. 95% of sets i build are 3pc. Works perfect.


----------



## Tony219er

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Nice set-up Tony! Mines similar just not as deep and I have my spring stretchers below the bench.
> 
> Have you done much the Sand/Sage/brown? Gotta get a set done for my back up bow before I pack up equipment for some basement renos and haven't been able to come up with a good mix. Might just do a mix with black and the multi, black serving, but that just seems boring. Lol


Thanks man it does exactly what I need it to and does so efficiently. 

Are you asking me if I've built many strings with the sand/sage tri-color? If so yes I have. It's an awesome color combo for any Realtree AP bows. I like the black/sand, sage tri-color the best of any combo. 

Here's a 50/50 black and sand, sage tri-color, a 50/50 sand, sage/bronze and a solid tri-color.


----------



## dwagoner

Ray knight said:


> Never had any fade like that. Then again you are out in the desert sun. Even solid plastic can fade real quick in direct sun like that. But never had a customer report that and never seen it personally. All mine look nice and bold like new.


ya im sure sun is more powerful after 3 days when its maybe 75 degrees here in socal vs everywhere else in the world.. LOL 



Ray knight said:


> When you start a post on a big forum saying something is "JUNK" it would be hard to expect any kind of customer service from any company. Its like you are baiting them to get defensive. You have always hated Brownell as a company for some reason and always promote BCY BCY like you own the company. Tons of people having great results with Fury. I did not have a great experience with BCY-X but i would never say its Junk. It works great for many other builders but not for me personally. So i won't make thousands of people shooting it think they have "junk" because i don't like it personally.


i really dont care if anyone likes that i say its junk... its my opinion and im free to express it as i see fit. Everyone knows your now 100% brownell everything, brownell everything is better than any bcy..... you say it all the time.... thats your opinion....so in reality your no different but you choose to not call somthing junk... i do oh well....deal with it...


----------



## dwagoner

Huntinsker said:


> No offence but it sounds like you're not a very good builder with that material. A good builder should be able to make a decent string with any decent material out there. Maybe you should hang it up..... haha just razzing you a bit for all the super polite posts that you give so many first timers or novices on this site.
> 
> You can't expect to make one set with a material and have perfect results based on what you've done with different materials in the past. It's different so you may need to change your method a bit. I didn't have any problem and my set has a few thousand shots on them with no wear or fading.
> 
> I can't help but notice that your rest cord isn't tied in or served above it. Do you think that you were getting contact from it sliding up and that was causing some of your problem? Also, do you have pics of the huge amount of wax that you encountered? I didn't get a low wax version and I had WAAAAYYYY less wax from the FURY than any of the BCY materials I've used. I usually have to clean my Beiter after every set with the BCY materials but not so with the FURY. I just think with your known contempt and hatred of all things Brownell, your findings seem a little biased. Especially since so many people have had nothing except the complete opposite experience as you.


pics were taken after i took serving off and such, im dont with this string set and going back to X.... i had sent pics to ray knight of the wax back when i built them, he ordered it for me and was supposed to be low wax... but wasnt... with BCY you can order low wax...and when you do you dont want to deal with average or above average wax content. it makes that much easier to work with and a better string. 

as many say im biased, but think....who is biased but still pays for a spool then actually tries it out themself.???? if i was just wanting to bash i could very easily do that without spending $50 and wasting a few hours building a string set right..???

There are more and more people that are coming out and saying they dont like the material for a few reasons, and some big companies that build 100 sets a day. excessive creep while stretching. way too long a stretch time, and others... some people dont want to say anything and never do.... thats fine...


----------



## dwagoner

Ray knight said:


> It does take longer to stretch for sure. To me thats a good thing. To high volume builders they won't like that.





Huntinsker said:


> That's where I'm at too. I think it's a pretty good indicator of the material being more stable. .


length of time to stretch doesnt make one bit of difference in the abilty of a string material...its all in the material, this just slows down build time, but with about any material since astro to now there all similar materials and build alot alike, you just have some different thread sizes. if youve ever had all of them in your hand you can feel the difference for sure vs bcy dyneema that they use. Brownell materials have always been very easy to build. Some have one hell of a time building long single cam bowstrings with lots of roller servings on them and have them not rotate when using blended bcy materails, when they use brownell they can get away with alot more in the build process with layup and serving tension and its ok. but with blended materials you have to have a really good start to finish process, and know how tight is enough. ive also been told from some here that had some of those issues....couldnt get a good string with some bcy so they went to brownell and all good.... it does take time to have a well set process from start to finish, and if you can make perfect strings with materials like 452x Trophy or X and build a 100" mathews single cam set and not have any issues then you know youve done it right.


----------



## dwagoner

Tony219er said:


> The great thing about the Specialty Archery equipment is that it's affordable.....the air stretchers are around $200 and a guy doesn't "need" a bank of three. Need is the key word  I know I'd be lost without them though.
> 
> You could definitely get by with one or two.


specialty hit the mark on their server and stretchers, its not fast but its not $6k for a serving machine either like the expensive ones are and can go up in price. the air tensioning system is big bonus vs springs...easy on/off and maintains too. I heard they might even be going for a faster RPM setup too, not sure but just heard something. if so theres a market if its inbetween these and the expensive ones too. Ive gotten real used to mine but couldnt imagine 1500/1800 rpm serving....


----------



## Hoytalpha35

dwagoner said:


> length of time to stretch doesnt make one bit of difference in the abilty of a string material...its all in the material, this just slows down build time, but with about any material since astro to now there all similar materials and build alot alike, you just have some different thread sizes. if youve ever had all of them in your hand you can feel the difference for sure vs bcy dyneema that they use. Brownell materials have always been very easy to build. Some have one hell of a time building long single cam bowstrings with lots of roller servings on them and have them not rotate when using blended bcy materails, when they use brownell they can get away with alot more in the build process with layup and serving tension and its ok. but with blended materials you have to have a really good start to finish process, and know how tight is enough. ive also been told from some here that had some of those issues....couldnt get a good string with some bcy so they went to brownell and all good.... it does take time to have a well set process from start to finish, and if you can make perfect strings with materials like 452x Trophy or X and build a 100" mathews single cam set and not have any issues then you know youve done it right.


When I started I noticed a difference in materials. Now not so much, for whatever reason with my process either I get it right or it's a redo doesn't matter the material.


----------



## OhWell

A Pneumatic stretchers are awesome. I built mine but for $200 they are worth every penny.

Ray, those are really nice !!


----------



## igorts

Ray build me similar string to yours Dennis. shooting in for over a month in CA sun almost every day. it's as good as it can be. 
I even removed some serving, no fade.
happy with it


----------



## mongopino915

igorts said:


> Ray build me similar string to yours Dennis. shooting in for over a month in CA sun almost every day. it's as good as it can be.
> I even removed some serving, no fade.
> happy with it


IMO, the material used can play a role in the overall quality of a string set but the most important factor is the hand/person that builds the string.


----------



## elcid99

dwagoner said:


> Heres a little bit of info for you on Fury..... its JUNK...
> 
> Heres the breakdown. i bought a set to try out, give it a fair shake...even though i dont like brownell products much at all with their "its a sectet what material it is..." but anyway i bought a spool from Ray Knight, built a set for my new Elite i had got. I asked for low wax and it even said that on invoice and i got a spool with above normal wax...i had quite a bit come out at burnish, and also when served it just puked out in a big wad...Horrible... specially when you ask for low wax and it says it on invoice too..... I do my normal as usual build, pieces get stretched for an hour total atleast. i dont time but i put them on the stretcher after i twist em up and do my thing.... let them sit while i go back and build another piece and go back inside house and watch some tv or something. most times i let them sit for 45min or more and then relax and measure, adjust as needed then i go on to serving, this is atleast another 15-20 min to do that. So its not like they were only stretched for 20 mins....
> 
> Anyways story i go out to a fun shoot on Sunday here, get there late and take one quick pratice shot, peep is just a tad to left so i adjust, wierd but ok, so i shoot and arrow hits low... this is a marked event and i start off shooting everything low....after a few targets in i adjust my aim, on a 45yd target i shot way low, then i shot 2nd shot (was 2 arrow format) and i put the 50pin on target and its at the bottom of 10ring. so im about 6yds short at only 45. I knew immediately something has moved..... i just moved the sight a little each target to adjust up and get thru the day...
> 
> Once i get home i start investigating more. i check draw stop and sure enough one cams off from other, but i knew this too.. ATA is a tad long also......so looking closer i also notice the color is really fading... i mean really bad too.... so bad you can see from one side of the string to the other. My bow sits on propod and stabilizer horizontal to ground, top part of string is faded, bottom isnt (as it sits) I take some serving off and its ridiculious....you can see the difference just where the peep was served by hand....
> 
> The bow has approximately 350 shots thru it, i took bow out to 3 events in March-April time before this past sunday, and those 3 events were normal 42 target 3D events, and bow was diealed in and no problems then. Its sat in garage till i took out on sunday to event where its maybe gotten as high as 78degrees, nowhere near warm or even hot.... yes its been outside only 4 times....maybe a total of 20 hours outside....with 350 shots....
> 
> ive never had a problem with colors fading on any BCY strings, and ive used their stuff since i started building back in 2007/08 time. ive only had one time with creep issues with bcy, that was one spool of 8190 that i used that color on 2 sets for people locally and they both had problems with their sets settling. i never used that spool again and never had problems....
> 
> I gave this newest and supposedly "greatest" brownell product a fair shake with nothing spared and it failed miserably on me.....i find it hard to believe i got a lonely bad spool with everything going on from creep to color fading to little excessive wear also....
> 
> BCY for me.... i stock only the X material as i love that stuff... but ive used 8190, trophy, and 452x in my time building...I will not use any string material from Brownell again.....


Did 60x write this for you? Fury is absolutely awesome. Ask Jeremy about how quickly it settles...Archeryshack! Yeah, incredible stuff....especially when compared to X. Frankly I like Trophy all day over X.

Fyi, currently 100 degrees + in SC & Fury is the undisputed champ. Really a thread that should never have been started.


----------



## BlueElite

All of these fury threads make me chuckle. You have a handful of 'basement bandits' saying how great it is. If the material is so great how come none of the major players are using it? Winner's choice, Vaportrail, America's Best or even any of the larger builders here on archery talk? I think this alone speaks for itself. When 8190 and X came out it was quickly being used by the top dogs. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## richl35

BlueElite said:


> All of these fury threads make me chuckle. You have a handful of 'basement bandits' saying how great it is. If the material is so great how come none of the major players are using it? Winner's choice, Vaportrail, America's Best or even any of the larger builders here on archery talk? I think this alone speaks for itself. When 8190 and X came out it was quickly being used by the top dogs. Is there something I'm missing?


I think how long it takes to stretch. Alot of the builders here state that it takes longer. Much longer... Any time anything is going to slow production of a product from any high volume builder they are going to stray away from it. Time is $$$$$...


----------



## runninghounds

I have just switched to rhino on my evolution I have had 8190,x,452 strings on it I had rob at Hogwire make me a set he used the rhino and have been totally blown away with this material he is making me a set from fury for my addiction.I just installed a set of Hogwires (fury) on a bow build for a friend and totally pumped about it.Now I understand time is money but a quality string builder is about quality not quantity and builders like Hogwire,tony 219,ray and many others charge for there services do I feel offended when paying $100.00 plus for a set by a quality builder hell no.what I would be scared of or worried about is the many guys charging doar general prices for there strings....that sucks


----------



## Huntinsker

BlueElite said:


> All of these fury threads make me chuckle. You have a handful of 'basement bandits' saying how great it is. If the material is so great how come none of the major players are using it? Winner's choice, Vaportrail, America's Best or even any of the larger builders here on archery talk? I think this alone speaks for itself. When 8190 and X came out it was quickly being used by the top dogs. Is there something I'm missing?


It's mostly a money thing. BCY materials are a little cheaper so they can make more profit. FURY takes a little longer to stretch so they take longer to make and they can't pump out as high of a volume. That costs them money. I don't blame them but if you want the best string, not only performance but looks, FURY is worth waiting for. Also if you were a string maker that has tried it, you'd know that it's a much cleaner and easier material to build with.


----------



## Ray knight

Huntinsker said:


> It's mostly a money thing. BCY materials are a little cheaper so they can make more profit. FURY takes a little longer to stretch so they take longer to make and they can't pump out as high of a volume. That costs them money. I don't blame them but if you want the best string, not only performance but looks, FURY is worth waiting for. Also if you were a string maker that has tried it, you'd know that it's a much cleaner and easier material to build with.


Yep. Its all about the $$$. fury is more expensive. And it takes longer to build. I've seen some big builders post about how they will do anything to shave off seconds from build time. I saw 60x post about how they won't use liquid lok because it added about 30 seconds to the build time. 30 seconds. Yes. So wrapping 30% more strands and longer stretch time its no wonder they don't use it. Also its newer and most of them have huge stocks of other materials they will want to use up before even considering anything else.


----------



## 60X

If liquid lock did anything besides waste 30 seconds of our time we would use it. I don't appreciate the negativity towards us making it sound like we're cutting corners to make a cheaper string. Our reputation speaks for itself. There's no way we would be where we are today making cheap subpar strings. We use what works for us whether we can build a string in 1 minute or 1 hour.


----------



## Ray knight

60X said:


> If liquid lock did anything besides waste 30 seconds of our time we would use it. I don't appreciate the negativity towards us making it sound like we're cutting corners to make a cheaper string. Our reputation speaks for itself. There's no way we would be where we are today making cheap subpar strings. We use what works for us whether we can build a string in 1 minute or 1 hour.


No negativity. Just quoting what you said. I don't use it either except for clear servings or to clean servings if they are colored and get some other color wax seeped out, etc.


----------



## mongopino915

BlueElite said:


> All of these fury threads make me chuckle. You have a handful of 'basement bandits' saying how great it is. If the material is so great how come none of the major players are using it? *Winner's choice, Vaportrail, America's Best* or even any of the larger builders here on archery talk? I think this alone speaks for itself. When 8190 and X came out it was quickly being used by the top dogs. Is there something I'm missing?


Like others have stated, it is about $$$. Why would you spend $60 on 1/4 lb spool of Fury when you can spend $50 on the BCY X and why would you want to stretch the material for 1 hour when you can stretch for 30 minutes? Just because the above mentioned names are big, it does not mean that they are the best or put the very best quality string set out there. Take a string set made by some smaller "Basement Bandit" like Ray or Tony and put it to a side by side test with any of the above big names and you will quickly know what a quality string set should be. 

The biggest difference has been and will always be about "attention to details" that set the smaller string builders from the big names. 

String building is an art and the quality (looks and performance) of a string set is only as good as the hand that crafts the string set. 

Not sure that most average Joe archers can tell the difference between a high quality string set from a mass produced one.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

BlueElite said:


> All of these fury threads make me chuckle. You have a handful of 'basement bandits' saying how great it is. If the material is so great how come none of the major players are using it? Winner's choice, Vaportrail, America's Best or even any of the larger builders here on archery talk? I think this alone speaks for itself. When 8190 and X came out it was quickly being used by the top dogs. Is there something I'm missing?


For one of those big guys to do a changeover of material would be a huge transistion which could be a reason they don't. Also, BCY would be taking care of the large companies in $$$ to keep them there also. Of those top dogs Winners CHoice is the only one to push X and 8190. Vapor Trail is still with there VTX and based off of Americas Best 452X is still there go to!


----------



## elcid99

BlueElite said:


> All of these fury threads make me chuckle. You have a handful of 'basement bandits' saying how great it is. If the material is so great how come none of the major players are using it? Winner's choice, Vaportrail, America's Best or even any of the larger builders here on archery talk? I think this alone speaks for itself. When 8190 and X came out it was quickly being used by the top dogs. Is there something I'm missing?


Nice list of "major players." Try...Hutch, JBK, & Ray Knight. Your major players churn out strings for max profit. The 3 I referenced above actually build custom strings. You Sir make me chuckle. Fury is an excellent material.


----------



## Ray knight

elcid99 said:


> Nice list of "major players." Try...Hutch, JBK, & Ray Knight. Your major players churn out strings for max profit. The 3 I referenced above actually build custom strings. You Sir make me chuckle. Fury is an excellent material.


Hey i don't mind being called a "basement bandit" lol.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Ray knight said:


> Hey i don't mind being called a "basement bandit" lol.


I am right there with ya Basement bandit it is! Wanna shoot in my indoor basement range? 3 lanes 20 yards! Ha! I'll be on the other side building strings!:wink:


Hutch


----------



## richl35

What I don't understand is that this really seems to be a real battle over materials. I think from my own experience that 452X, BCYX, Fury, Rhino, are all very good high quality materials that make excellent stable bowstrings. Maybe one builder doesn't have the patience to work with Fury but it doesn't mean it sucks and I'm not knocking any builder that uses primarily BCY X as that is clearly another fantastic material. The OP had some string fade. That sucks but I know this is archery talk and if anyone had fury on their bow and it faded we would hear about it every third post! I think the OP received some bad material and he is a little dramatic over some fade. His post probably should have been more in the line of "has anybody seen or experienced fade using fury bowstring material?" and seen what came out of the woodwork...


----------



## Huntinsker

richl35 said:


> What I don't understand is that this really seems to be a real battle over materials. I think from my own experience that 452X, BCYX, Fury, Rhino, are all very good high quality materials that make excellent stable bowstrings. Maybe one builder doesn't have the patience to work with Fury but it doesn't mean it sucks and I'm not knocking any builder that uses primarily BCY X as that is clearly another fantastic material. The OP had some string fade. That sucks but I know this is archery talk and if anyone had fury on their bow and it faded we would hear about it every third post! I think the OP received some bad material and he is a little dramatic over some fade. His post probably should have been more in the line of "has anybody seen or experienced fade using fury bowstring material?" and seen what came out of the woodwork...


Yep. The only person who has a problem with any of the materials is the OP. He's got it out for anything Brownell and he's not afraid to tell you about it. Every one of the other string builders that I've ever seen post, have good things to say about both BCY materials and Brownell materials. BCY has really good stuff. So does Brownell. They're different in some ways but none of them are junk.


----------



## Ray knight

Just for kicks i left a flo green X string out in the sun today and it faded too. I think anything flo color is more likely to fade in the sun. Its all the same. UV rays + flo colors = sun fade. I've never seen it on any of my strings except this one i intentionally left in the sun to see what happens. I bought a bow with flo green and flo orange 452X strings that were badly sun faded a few years ago as well. So if you live in desert climate or often leave the bow in the direct sun, choose something other than flo colors regardless of material or brand.


----------



## bluerocker

Could someone please explain why a mod won't BAN dwagoner??? He starts a thread just ripping a major sponsor on this site! Expressing feeling is one thing but DANG he just through Brownell under the bus including the other builders that use there material, all of which are supporting sponsors. I don't see anything by his name, how much money has he contributed to this site?? Just keep up with this guy he never has a good word, or tries to help anyone.. COME ON MOD'S WAKE UP I'VE SEEN PEOPLE BANNED FOR A LOT LESS THINGS!!! Id like to see a public poll on how many people would like the ban dennis and how many would like to keep him on!


----------



## Huntinsker

Ray knight said:


> Just for kicks i left a flo green X string out in the sun today and it faded too. I think anything flo color is more likely to fade in the sun. Its all the same. UV rays + flo colors = sun fade. I've never seen it on any of my strings except this one i intentionally left in the sun to see what happens. I bought a bow with flo green and flo orange 452X strings that were badly sun faded a few years ago as well. So if you live in desert climate or often leave the bow in the direct sun, choose something other than flo colors regardless of material or brand.


I'm not sure I believe this. If this is true, the Gospel of Dwagoner would......be......flawed??? How could this be? Oh wait, I believe it. That's clearly a BCY string because the strands aren't nice and smooth looking like one solid piece of smooth material. Not that it looks bad but it's just not FURY smooth. Good work!


----------



## jdcamo

I have a set of Ray Knight strings. Fury material! Too notch. I have been very pleased with it. I would Definitly not call it junk! That's Forsure!


----------



## ex-wolverine

Frankly I'm a little surprised at some of the comments

First off I can't divulge the dealer pricing but I can tell you that BCY x is a little over a dollar more per spool than fury..


This rational defies logic 

the so called haters don't use fury why???

because it's more expensive and takes longer to stretch to get the creep out 

Did you fury guys really mean
To say that ??


----------



## Huntinsker

ex-wolverine said:


> Frankly I'm a little surprised at some of the comments
> 
> First off I can't divulge the dealer pricing but I can tell you that BCY x is a little over a dollar more per spool than fury..
> 
> 
> This rational defies logic
> 
> the so called haters don't use fury why???
> 
> because it's more expensive and takes longer to stretch to get the creep out
> 
> Did you fury guys really mean
> To say that ??


Why did you edit out your comments on not wanting to use a material that takes longer to build with? I read it before the editing and you mentioned the longer build times due to the longer required stretch period. Don't you think that a material that holds its shape and is more resistant to change would make a more stable string over time?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Huntinsker said:


> Why did you edit out your comments on not wanting to use a material that takes longer to build with? I read it before the editing and you mentioned the longer build times due to the longer required stretch period. Don't you think that a material that holds its shape and is more resistant to change would make a more stable string over time?


I edited because I can

And yes I do want a material that is more resistant to change that's why I choose to use a material that has vectran in it 

But the logic that fury takes longer to take the creep out is better ?? Or in other words takes longer to stabilize ?? 
Is somehow the reason people don't want to use it???

Think about that for a moment


----------



## Huntinsker

ex-wolverine said:


> I edited because I can
> 
> And yes I do want a material that is more resistant to change that's why I choose to use a material that has vectran in it
> 
> But the logic that fury takes longer to take the creep out is better ?? Or in other words takes longer to stabilize ??
> Is somehow the reason people don't want to use it???
> 
> Think about that for a moment


Yeah I've thought about it and a material with a greater resistance to creep is a good thing IMO. If it takes longer to "hit the bottom", so to speak, then why wouldn't it better resist ever creeping again? That's why I think it's weird that some builders don't want to use it. The only possible reason I can see is that it takes longer to build with. That's an understandable reason for high volume makers to not want to use it but it's no reason to call it junk. 

I asked you about the edited portion of your post because I know you make really good threads and that maybe you would see that resistance to creep as a good thing. I was just trying to get insight from a lower volume, high quality builder as to why they didn't like that property of FURY. I've already heard from lower volume, high quality builders as to why they like it so I was just looking for the other side of the coin if you will.


----------



## OhWell

High volume and best qulaity rarely go hand in hand. This can be applied to many, many things and it definitely applies here. I shoot every day in the NC sun with a set of flo orange and flo green strings. They are fury and they have faded VERY slightly after about of month of hard shooting. When I say faded I simply mean they no longer glow in the dark but they still look really nice The colors are still really deep and have not muted. 

These have been shot a couple hours a day for about a month in the NC sun, you folks decide.


----------



## jim p

I am wanting to build some strings for myself and I can't decide which material to use. I have been using 452x and it seems to work great except for a little fuzz. 0.014 halo seems to be working ok but someone mentioned that it broke too much. I did have a piece break yesterday when I was pulling on it trying to get the serving end to tighten up. 

Unless you guys convince me that I would be making a mistake I think that I will try x and halo.


----------



## Wildhunter877

So many weekend warrior bow string builders these days,lol.Does this guy build strings for a living like some of these guys on here?He sounds like a spokesman for BCY,WOW ALREADY.


----------



## mongopino915

jim p said:


> I am wanting to build some strings for myself and I can't decide which material to use. I have been using 452x and it seems to work great except for a little fuzz. 0.014 halo seems to be working ok but someone mentioned that it broke too much. I did have a piece break yesterday when I was pulling on it trying to get the serving end to tighten up.
> 
> *Unless you guys convince me that I would be making a mistake I think that I will try x and halo*.


Only you can decide which material you like the best and the only way to know is to form your own opinion, whether based on experience or other means. The above discussion is already a little intense by some of AT's finest string builders and they mostly likely do not care to further engage in this BCY vs Brownell debate.


----------



## Arrowslinger91

Wow,this guy is an expert on bowstring materials.Forcing his opinion on everyone ,wow.Fury is junk everyone,wagoner said so,its junk and that's final,lol.


----------



## ithaqua

Well, I'm the guy who bought this famous green spool from Dwagoner a few months ago... Yes, THE spool he used to make the string he speaks about in this thread.

I've made several sets from it, and have wait a while to see if any change would occur on the strings I've built. They were all perfect, nice, shiny with vibrant color (as usual with fury)... Know what? Several months later, they're still as nice as when I built them... No faded color, no fuzz or weird things.

I still haven't tried BCY X, but to be honest, I'm so happy with fury that I don't thing to switch someday.


----------



## Ray knight

ithaqua said:


> Well, I'm the guy who bought this famous green spool from Dwagoner a few months ago... Yes, THE spool he used to make the string he speaks about in this thread.
> 
> I've made several sets from it, and have wait a while to see if any change would occur on the strings I've built. They were all perfect, nice, shiny with vibrant color (as usual with fury)... Know what? Several months later, they're still as nice as when I built them... No faded color, no fuzz or weird things.
> 
> I still haven't tried BCY X, but to be honest, I'm so happy with fury that I don't thing to switch someday.


:icon_1_lol: You mean its not junk? :icon_1_lol:

I have not seen it fade either. I assume it would fade if left in the desert sun but so will any flo colors in any material.


----------



## redman

Hogwire Strings I have on my pse with fury material have not faded or moved . Great strings


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Brownell's flo's are pretty light to begin with especially comparing flo green X to Flo green Fury. Mine have held up just fine as well


----------



## EPLC

Ray knight said:


> When you start a post on a big forum saying something is "JUNK" it would be hard to expect any kind of customer service from any company. Its like you are baiting them to get defensive. You have always hated Brownell as a company for some reason and always promote BCY BCY like you own the company. Tons of people having great results with Fury. I did not have a great experience with BCY-X but i would never say its Junk. It works great for many other builders but not for me personally. So i won't make thousands of people shooting it think they have "junk" because i don't like it personally.


You crack me up. While your attacks on BCY are much smoother, they are a constant. "I did not have a great experience with BCY-X" is just a very slick way of saying that the product is inferior (read junk). Personally, I do not understand the need to put down your competitions product every time your company introduces a new product?


----------



## broadheadnut

Looks like you have a fettish with following Rayknight around and bashing his opinions..... Pretty funny if you ask me..... Again, bashing a material you have never used....... Fanboy fever big time i guess



EPLC said:


> You crack me up. While your attacks on BCY are much smoother, they are a constant. "I did not have a great experience with BCY-X" is just a very slick way of saying that the product is inferior (read junk). Personally, I do not understand the need to put down your competitions product every time your company introduces a new product?


----------



## Ray knight

EPLC said:


> You crack me up. While your attacks on BCY are much smoother, they are a constant. "I did not have a great experience with BCY-X" is just a very slick way of saying that the product is inferior (read junk). Personally, I do not understand the need to put down your competitions product every time your company introduces a new product?


Attacks on BCY? Put down the product? Where? I tested all materials and the two top materials in my testing were BCY-X and Brownell Fury. I've said countless times they are both great materials and the builder is a bigger factor than the material. Just because i liked Fury better does not mean thats an attack on BCY materials. I did not have a great experience with BCY-X personally. It did not work as well with my build process. I was not as satisfied with my final product. I personally have had better results with Fury. That does not mean i think BCY-X is Junk. I've built a ton of string sets with BCY-X too. Many builders build some extremely good products with BCY-X. I think Broadheadnut is on to something. You just choose to see that when i say i like one product better then you for some delusional reasoning think its the same as saying the other is garbage. Not quite! I've said this before and i'll repeat it again. Use whatever material you want. I could care less. Both are good. Good as in 9.0-9.2. That close. Neither is inferior. They both have good qualities. i don't care what you use or believe in but for gods sake if you are going to compare 2 things and claim one is better than the other, at least try them both so you know what you are talking about. I put a ton of my personal time into testing everything before i made my decision on what materials i like best. Once you test them both then you can compare them for yourself. Many,many builders have tested both. Some like X better, some like Fury better. Either way, the customer gets a good product with the builder's preferred material.


----------



## Huntinsker

EPLC said:


> You crack me up. While your attacks on BCY are much smoother, they are a constant. "I did not have a great experience with BCY-X" is just a very slick way of saying that the product is inferior (read junk). Personally, I do not understand the need to put down your competitions product every time your company introduces a new product?


Seems like someone is a bit of a Ray Knight stalker. Must be jealous of him for some reason. You also seem to read a whole lot into his posts that don't seem to be there to the rest of us. I think your vendetta against him has you twisting everything he says into some kind of attack on BCY.


----------



## jim p

So if Brownell corrects the fading and increased time for stretching, will all the haters start using fury?


----------



## Strodav

Not sure about Fury, but a couple of yellow flags went up when I read your post. First, highly recommend you stretch your cables and string at 350lbs for several hours. Second, before the string change, I mark my cams and make sure I get them back to my marks after the string change, chrono the bow before and after the string change, measure where my nocking point and peep are at and get them back there after the change. After the change, I check the setup, bare shaft paper tune, then sight in. Don't know about the color fading, but I'm sure you can make a great set of strings with Fury or Brownells would not have brought it to market as they are a reputable company.


----------



## deltaforce1

I personally don't make strings anymore but when I do make strings I know what works best for me and not only just me for the company as well. Just like 60x I can't speak on there behalf but whatever works best for them that's what they will use.its all about testing and we as a company have spent tons of hours testing products. And Fury has by far blew by any other string material that is out there. Now that's our testing other people might find it different but we have never had one customer complain about Brownell Fury. VP Ethan DFBS.


----------



## SteveB

I see 60X has added Fury to their offerings.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I sure do love this "junk"! Best material I've used.


----------

